# cyling gloves for 30 to 35 degrees



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

What the title say. I'm fine for 35to 60f and 0 to less than 30f, but 30 to 35 sucks. I'd rather have cycling specific gloves.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

For going 20+ MPH on the road or less and/or in the woods I would ask. I know this is RBR, where the 1st R is road and all...

For higher wind chill factors I use silk liners under gortex or thinsulate ski gloves of the smallest bulk possible. I also use bar cons on my winter bike so I can shift. The little STI lever with the gloves on can be a challenge. ;O


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I have found my Swix lobster gloves to be perfect for those temps. If I have a complaint it would be that the leather on the palms wear pretty fast. (3 years)


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

BreezeBlockers - Hand and foot shields for cyclists.

+ whatever gloves you come up with.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

The ones you use for 36 with liners.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Jay Strongbow said:


> The ones you use for 36 with liners.



^^ This is the right answer


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

robt57 said:


> For going 20+ MPH on the road or less and/or in the woods I would ask. I know this is RBR, where the 1st R is road and all...


For road/commute. Started out this morning, 31f, going around 18mph(no wind chill), but after about 9 miles, that 18 turned into a 12 with a very high cadence to make it a little easier on my hands. 



robt57 said:


> For higher wind chill factors I use silk liners under gortex or thinsulate ski gloves of the smallest bulk possible. I also use bar cons on my winter bike so I can shift. The little STI lever with the gloves on can be a challenge. ;O


For some reason, silk liners feel cold on my hands. That's the only liner glove that will fit under my Altura Nightvision waterproof gloves(the gloves that I wore at 31f this morning).

Sorry for the lack of information on my thread, but I was at work and in a hurry...


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> The ones you use for 36 with liners.


I've got PI and Gore liners, but the gloves are a little snug already.
A few options I was considering were A: Buy same gloves one size larger(less dexterity). B: Hand warmers(gloves snug fit already). C: Break out the Bar Mitts(naah...too early). D: HTFU(I don't think so!)


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

Currently, I'm leaning toward the Craft Siberians. The only issue is they're not even close to waterproof. Either those or go a size up on my current gloves and use liners per Jay.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

dwl said:


> 18mph(no wind chill)


If the wind is dead still, wouldn't your hands have an 18MPH wind chill?

If a 10 MPH head wind, your hands are doing 18MPH, do the math...


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Pockets. Start with the 0-35 pair you have, when they get too wet, sweaty, warm or whatever, pull out the 35+ degree pair. You'll already be warmed up and hopefully will have a some good circulation going. 

I have a pair of PI lobsters mitts that I ride in the 20s and teens, a pair of specialized "Deflect" gloves, that serve from the uppers 20s through the wet/windy high 40s. 

If its going to be a long sub 30 ride, I've been known to bring a pair of chopper deer skin mittens (not at all pro, or bike specific) which don't help me shift, but do block the wind and are pretty good at insulating too. 

But wind chill, as stated in other responses, plays a really big role in determining which gloves I wear.


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

kjdhawkhill said:


> Pockets. Start with the 0-35 pair you have, when they get too wet, sweaty, warm or whatever, pull out the 35+ degree pair. You'll already be warmed up and hopefully will have a some good circulation going.
> 
> I have a pair of PI lobsters mitts that I ride in the 20s and teens, a pair of specialized "Deflect" gloves, that serve from the uppers 20s through the wet/windy high 40s.


Good idea with the less warm gloves stowed away, but for going to work in the morning, I try to keep the sweating to a minimum. I have the PI lobsters also, and they are great in their range. Here is my inventory of temp. specific gloves. Keep in mind all are bought on closeout or close to half off, except for NRTH 45's.

Xenon 2.0 Softshell *60 to 45*
Xenon 2.0 Softshell Thermo *50 to 40*
Altura Nightvision *50 to 35*
Craft Siberian? *Maybe, if they're on sale*
PI Pro Softshell WXB 3X1 *20 to 30*
PI Pro Softshell Lobster *10 to 20(W/liner)*
45Nrth Sturmfist 4 *0 to 15*
Bar Mitts for drop bar and flat bar road bike *Used for longer rides*


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Castelli Estremo


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

Bill2 said:


> Castelli Estremo


That's another pair I was looking at seriously.

Well, heading out the door now with same gloves worn as yesterday, only this time I prewarmed them. Temp is 31 degrees, same as yesterday. Hopefully this will buy me a few miles. If not, I have my heavier gloves in tow.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

On road rides at 18+mph I've not had cold hands due to the level of effort and body heat generated. At more casual speeds I can get cold hands. For temps in the 30s I use wind blocking gloves that have a thin layer of insulation. They're older Cannondale gloves that aren't a current model. Gloves, like shoes, should be loose enough to not compress the insulation or constrict blood circulation. Individual physiology is also another big factor in what will or will not be sufficient for given conditions and level of effort.


----------

